# ECST



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Has anyone heard the results ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

1-Nathan 2-Travis 3-Dan 4-Ray 5-Bill


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

And I won the Dennis the Menace rock shoot with a natty competition! After the first round Nathan and I were tied with with three hits. After one play off round of five we tied again, then I took it with the second play off round!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Where's the pics!?!?! As the Internet rule goes- "pics, or it didn't happen" but seriously, I just to see pics


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

peppermack said:


> And I won the Dennis the Menace rock shoot with a natty competition! After the first round Nathan and I were tied with with three hits. After one play off round of five we tied again, then I took it with the second play off round!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!! Sorry brother but I didnt knew that when I commented! Happy to hear! Congrats!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I was shooting so someone else had to take the pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Shot it full Butterfly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Man, I came home with some great frames too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWT33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Im looking forward to pics and vids


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll get some pics in a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Eye witness count??!!! I watched.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Can Cutta (May 31, 2016)

I really wanted to make it this year, but have been sick the past few days. I hope everyone had a great time, and I too look forward to some pics. Next year I WILL be there! Congrats to all the winners, and I hope to meet a lot of you guys next year.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

peppermack said:


> And I won the Dennis the Menace rock shoot with a natty competition! After the first round Nathan and I were tied with with three hits. After one play off round of five we tied again, then I took it with the second play off round!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Karl, another face for the slingshot community. A pleasant and fun disposition. Cheers and congratulations!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't forget Tim! Toolman Tim won the eagle eye competition.

Congratulations to everybody, and thanks for a great weekend.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

That was a sick round. Glad to have been there.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

During the Dennis the Menace shoot b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats Karl! I didn't do as well as Karl in that event but I did have some success! Of all the ways I could have broken a toilet seat I never thought it would be with a slingshot!!!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

That was pure awesome Matt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Congrats Karl! I didn't do as well as Karl in that event but I did have some success! Of all the ways I could have broken a toilet seat I never thought it would be with a slingshot!!!


That's too funny. Now it will always have a (crack) on it.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Mr. P said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Karl! I didn't do as well as Karl in that event but I did have some success! Of all the ways I could have broken a toilet seat I never thought it would be with a slingshot!!!
> ...


BAHAHAHA! too funny, Now how about some more pics. I so wanted to be there and was in a funk all weekend because I couldn't be. Mr. P I will be seeing you next month at the MWST we need to start getting people excited. I'd love to see double the folks that attended last year. Next year I am making it to both.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Got some video to put on you tube.. hey matt i got that toilet seat massacre on video.. sweeeeet!!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Members of the band that played at the ecst lol


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

pult421 said:


> Got some video to put on you tube.. hey matt i got that toilet seat massacre on video.. sweeeeet!!!


Do you have a link to the vids? Thanks


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Waitinf for the upload


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

pult421 said:


> Waitinf for the upload


Thanks


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh yeah, I can't wait yo see that!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations to all winners and participants!!!

I'm also in the waiting.... :stupidcomp: :rofl: super excited to see some footage.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Booooom


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Hahaha!!! That's the best! Thanks Man!!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great turnout and great people having fun! What else could be better? Congrats to all participants and to the event winners especially-and of course Patty and crew for organizing and set-up. Wish I could've been there.SLINGSHOTS RULE!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Flatband said:


> Great turnout and great people having fun! What else could be better? Congrats to all participants and to the event winners especially-and of course Patty and crew for organizing and set-up. Wish I could've been there.SLINGSHOTS RULE!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


 i hear you are not so far from me. Maybe we can hangout one day


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

pult421 said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > Great turnout and great people having fun! What else could be better? Congrats to all participants and to the event winners especially-and of course Patty and crew for organizing and set-up. Wish I could've been there.SLINGSHOTS RULE!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:
> ...


 Sounds like you had a ton of fun Pult! Yeah, I'm right across the river in Jersey City. Would love to if I ever feel better. Thanks


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yea man. I hope you feel better man. ???? jersey city is so close dude


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Fun does not explain it.. i had my issues recently and have been lacking motivation and ive grown to think new york is the world. And its not.. people were so amazingly generous and i understand now what southern hospitality is because of people like darren and sarah and a few others i cant remember.. but man.. a great time. And i can proudly say i found my people.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Probably shed a tear of joy on that porch swing to be honest.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

pult421 said:


> Probably shed a tear of joy on that porch swing to be honest.


single tear...one solitary happy tear


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably shed a tear of joy on that porch swing to be honest.
> ...


 just the one.. then i was like.. burgers and guns and murica and got a grip. Thanks again eric.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You are right on there PULT,there are no people like Slingshot People!!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Flatband said:


> You are right on there PULT,there are no people like Slingshot People!!!


 amen to that


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Some of my very best friends are people I met on here or other slingshot related places. Metro and JTSLINGER are two people I count as best friends who I would do anything for and know in return are always there for me. It's a great feeling. Sling people are amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Sounds like an obvious great time was had by all... nothing like fun in life to make life worth life.

Matt's toilet seat destruction makes the phrase "thunder mug" more relevant.

Congrats to the contestants for coming and to the winners for all the practice and challenges.


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm finally starting to recover from the weekend. Slingshot camp really takes it out of you. I needed to get back to work to get some rest.

I want to thank Patti and the club for having the confidence in me to keep this event going. Hopefully we will be able to grow the turnout and possibly add events and content. Possibly a day extension and adding the running deer shoot for starters.

The feedback from the club officers was very good. They are amazed by the turnout and broad geographic area that was represented. I also heard they were pleased the way the grounds were left. Their parting message was "What can we do to help make this better?"

Special thanks are in order to:

Patti

Jeff Poorbaugh

Jim Poorbaugh

Rob Jones

Mike Petrouski

Mike's nephew James (James did everything I asked and never hesitated or complained. A real stand out among the younger generation.)

Lance Burkholder (club pres)

all the club members who ran the kitchen

Tim Arroti for bringing the tools and supplies to repair the shower (during the Penguins game)

These people really bust butt to make this happen.

Looking forward to next year already

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

BiggBill said:


> I'm finally starting to recover from the weekend. Slingshot camp really takes it out of you. I needed to get back to work to get some rest.
> 
> I want to thank Patti and the club for having the confidence in me to keep this event going. Hopefully we will be able to grow the turnout and possibly add events and content. Possibly a day extension and adding the running deer shoot for starters.
> 
> ...


I agree. A big thanks to all you mentioned and a big THANK YOU to you Bill!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It was a blast! I have an amazing time. I cannot wait for next year! Here are some pics I took.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Were those knock down targets part of the prize table? That would be cool. How many were in attendance, and what frames were the winners shooting?


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

The knock down targets were for sale. The club bought them to be incorporated into next years tournament.

There were ~50 tournament shooters.

Nathan and Ray I believe were shooting their own creations. Not sure about Dan and his son, or the rest.

As always, everyone brings all there creations. It is amazing the creativity and craftsmanship.


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Chuck Davis made the knockdown targets and had them for sale at ECST along with all of those slingshots on that same table. He is an awesome guy and does high quality work. He has an account on here, just not very active, I believe.

Travis was shooting a Rayshot Axiom Champ I believe, not sure what Dan A. Was shooting.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Firefly said:


> Chuck Davis made the knockdown targets and had them for sale at ECST. He is an awesome guy and does high quality work. He has an account on here, just not very active, I believe.
> 
> Travis was shooting a Rayshot Axiom Champ I believe, not sure what Dan A. Was shooting.


Thanks, I met Travis and Dan at the MWST last year. I think Travis had just started slinging as had I about a month prior to that competition. He sure has turned it up. I was feeling better about my shooting but he is killing it. I saw him shooting a a Champ on youtube. I think Dan shoots one of Nathan's slings. I am thinking about shooting my only creation in this years MWST. I will have to check with Chuck on the targets. Thanks again


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Firefly said:


> Chuck Davis made the knockdown targets and had them for sale at ECST along with all of those slingshots on that same table. He is an awesome guy and does high quality work. He has an account on here, just not very active, I believe.
> 
> Travis was shooting a Rayshot Axiom Champ I believe, not sure what Dan A. Was shooting.


Dan was shooting a Toolman thicker Axiom Champ (the CF and green one)


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Man I wish I could have been there found this on FB From Metroplicity...looks like fun


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

A great turn out.Shoot just keeps growing every year.Weather was touch and go but did not seem to dampen the weeks events.

I really appreciate the guys stepping up to continue this shoot in the future.

After all was said and done I had one thought ...I wish Jay could have experienced how his dream of promoting interest in the sport of slingshots and the way this shoot has grown from the few attending the first shoot to the over 50 shooters we enjoyed .

BigBill has told me I am banned from future shoots.....I guess I will sneak in when he is not looking!!!!!


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

looks like everbody had a great time


----------

